# Billing for J7674 Medicare MUE's reimbursement



## Susan Carter CPC (May 2, 2014)

Hello Form
We have an issue with billing Medicare for the code J7674. The provider said they used 150 units, done in separate stages. Medicare is denying claim per the MUE's. I cannot seem to find the MUE guideline on this specific code. 
Does anyone have any idea?


----------

